# Really?! This makes me angry



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay, so, I try not to post too much about horrible ads I see on Kijiji (which can be a lot)... but I really could not help myself here. I feel so incredibly sorry for this poor little guy:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-p ... Z295771970

The poster is selling their male hedgehog for $200, because they don't give it enough attention. Okay, sure, fine.

But then, in the photos, a TINY cage, lined with shavings, and with just a water bottle and a mesh wire wheel (!!). No igloo or blanket or anything to hide under. From what I can tell, the poor hedgehog is hiding under the wheel. Says he's one and a half years old, but "will live 5-6 years if taken care of properly."

And, for the real kicker, this sentence: *"Note: He has something wrong with one of his eyes. I believe it was received by a shard of paper I use to keep him in."*

?! Firstly, I'm sorry, but why, for the love of all that's prickly, would you keep you hedgehog in paper? I don't even understand what that means. Secondly, so, he has something wrong with one of his eyes. WHAT ARE YOU DOING ABOUT IT?

Selling him, apparently.

I emailed this poster wishing them luck on finding the hedgie a good home, and meanwhile, strongly suggesting they take the hedgie to a vet asap. Though, I doubt the email will have any effect.

Anyway. Sorry to rant. This just made me quite upset. Poor hedgie.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, some hedgie people recommend shredded paper and I have never been able to figure out why. It is dusty. The inks used on the paper is most likely toxic inks so hedgie is not only breathing in the toxic dust, but living in it. It has all these little edges to give paper cuts. Paper is cold when wet. Where are the advantages. :roll: 

Poor little guy.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah, I see. Here I was envisioning them burrito-wrapping a hedgehog in an 8 1/2 by 11 sheet of paper... but using shredded paper as liner makes a bit more sense. 

Still though, something wrong with eye = vet visit.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I believe the thought process is "Why spend money when I can make money by selling him?"


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow I go through classified ads sometimes to try and remove such posts this site is full of them! That area of Canada seems to be going through a Hedgehog "Trend" of people buying without know and then wanting their money back after they neglect them


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

TWCOGAR said:


> Wow I go through classified ads sometimes to try and remove such posts this site is full of them! That area of Canada seems to be going through a Hedgehog "Trend" of people buying without know and then wanting their money back after they neglect them


You are absolutely right. Toronto and Western Ontario is full of breeders most of whom will sell to anyone. Even my area, Eastern Ontario, is getting a lot of breeders starting up. People buy spur of the moment and then in a few months when the thrill has worn off, they want to make their money back. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Nancy said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I go through classified ads sometimes to try and remove such posts this site is full of them! That area of Canada seems to be going through a Hedgehog "Trend" of people buying without know and then wanting their money back after they neglect them
> ...


Like i said I have free time I look through though its not much I like to advocate awareness in all my interests. Cause all things have dark sides, animal care, sports, recreation and its important people are informed. In the US and Europe I know for awhile celebrities were making them the new "Purse pets" to replace the tea cup doggies. Its amazing how shallow and heartless peopel can be to fellow creatures 

It happens everywhere sadly


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Nancy said:


> You are absolutely right. Toronto and Western Ontario is full of breeders most of whom will sell to anyone. Even my area, Eastern Ontario, is getting a lot of breeders starting up. People buy spur of the moment and then in a few months when the thrill has worn off, they want to make their money back. :evil:


Yeah, it's really sad looking through the Ontario Kijiji section. SO many hedgehog ads posted in the last month. So many people getting rid of their hedgies, or REALLY talking up babies ("will live for at least 6 years! super-cuddly!") just to sell them. I wish there was a license required to own hedgehogs or something... I now feel complicit, because I posted pictures of Misha on my facebook, and feel like I should add a disclaimer ("hedgehogs are super cute but do require a lot of time, money, and specialized knowledge. ask me if interested!") or something, because too many people are responding with "I should get a hedgehog because they're cute!"


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's so sad! I wish I could take them all in the Toronto area but it's just not possible. Just adding Sasha and being in quarantine has us tight for space. But my fiance says that when we're rich (if ever lol :lol: ) then I can have a part of the house dedicated to hedgies and having rescues lol. 
But I'm really happy we took Sasha in and I think he is happy to and is making great progess!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Quinn said:


> But I'm really happy we took Sasha in and I think he is happy to and is making great progess!


I'm also so happy you could take him in and that he has a lovely caring home with you. Are we gonna get some pictures of the guy soon, or what? 



Quinn said:


> But my fiance says that when we're rich (if ever lol :lol: ) then I can have a part of the house dedicated to hedgies and having rescues lol.


Bwahahaha, that is the dream. Some get shoe closets, others get hedgie rooms (or, hedgie wings, depending on how big said rich-future-house is :lol. I know though, I want to rescue them all. On the one hand I told myself to just stop perusing Kijiji, as there's nothing I can do except get angry and upset; but on the other hand, I can't help it. I keep thinking like maybe there's a hedgie that I'll be able to help somehow, even by just finding him a good owner through HHC or among my friends or something.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I hate how people do that to hedgies. Its just plain cruel. It makes me want to cry.  
People who are like that should be told what they are doing that is wrong, and they have to fix what they did. That poor hedgie. :evil:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

@ moothecow.
There will be pictures soon. I'm just waiting for Sasha to be more comfortable so he's not in a ball lol. And hopefully I have an entire hedgie wing! :lol: a side for the boys and a side for the girls.

But back on topic I too check kijiji sometimes and it's really sad when you see the living conditions that some hedgies are in. Even Saha came in a small gerbil/hamster cage with no wheel. It was so smelly that we were gagging, I didn't know that hedgies could smell that bad. If I had the money and the space I would foster them until they found good homes. And I'm sure just about everyone on here would too!


----------

